# Xiaomi Router Mi Wifi Router setup



## sergiemiyagi (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

I bought the following modem on aliexpress:

English Version Original Xiaomi Router Mi Wifi Router Dual band 2.4GHz/5GHz 1167Mbps Wi Fi 802.11ac Support iOS/Android APP-in Wireless Routers from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I managed to get the website to turn to English when setting it up, however, I am not sure where to add the following options:

VPI
VCI
Multiplexing 

I can see the option for PPPoE.

and, 

where to add my email and password.

Anybody have any idea how to work this modem?

Please help, thanks!


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

VPI, VCI, and multiplexing are settings within your ADSL modem, and are ISP specific. A router shouldn't need them.

Back when I had DSL, I had to set the router for PPPoE. I think I also needed to set the modem in bridge mode. Contact your DSL Company for verification.


----------



## sergiemiyagi (Sep 6, 2015)

It takes me to the website to set the modem up but it is in chinese and does not give me the options.

for my old router it was easy and set it up using 10.0.0.2.

this is so frustrating ha ha but thanks


----------

